# Good tax consultant - Dublin



## worried78 (9 Aug 2007)

Without anyone pimping their own business could I have some reccomendations for a good, friendly tax consultant in Dublin. I need to start ringing around today. Thanks.


----------



## command (9 Aug 2007)

what sort of tax advice are you looking for, general or is it specific to an area?


----------



## Saudi (9 Aug 2007)

If you are looking for a good sole practitioner David Clancy in Clancy & Associates Malahide is very good.

I've no connection with this guy have just encountered him professionaly.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2007)

command said:


> what sort of tax advice are you looking for, general or is it specific to an area?


 
Discussed here.


----------



## capall (9 Aug 2007)

worried78 said:


> Without anyone pimping their own business could I have some reccomendations for a good, friendly tax consultant in Dublin. I need to start ringing around today. Thanks.


 

Why shouldn't somebody promote their own business ?

To be honest you won't find a queue of tax consultants wanting to take on that piece of work


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2007)

Folks-if you can recommend a tax advisor, please post here, or PM the OP.

Otherwise, leave it at that.


----------



## worried78 (9 Aug 2007)

Re: what I said previously about promoting your own accounting practise, I feared Id get spammed by private message.

Please PM me if you specialise or deal frequently in matters like those discussed in this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=60951


----------



## capall (9 Aug 2007)

http://www.fixmytax.com/

Don't know anything about them but worth a try


----------



## CBrook (12 Jan 2009)

I used the Accounts Advice Centre in O'Connell Street because of the fact that they said "stop worrying" in their advertisement and I was very very worried when I went to them. I have to say that even though the tax mess was completely my own doing they didn't make me feel stupid they just handled it. Obviously I had taxes to pay but they did a great job negotiating penalties so I know for a fact that I got away lightly. Once the mess was totally sorted out I sold my business and got a job so that someone else could worry about my taxes. The other thing about them is that they didn't go overboard on the fees. I rang around a good few places first and my eyes watered when I was told what the fee range was. This crowd met me, listened to me, told me how much it would cost, did the work, charged me what they said they would and just sorted it out.


----------



## Mommah (14 Jan 2009)

You are clearly like a rabbit in the headlights at the moment.

Firstly you need to calm down and then you need to think logically.
I have had a few off-the-wall claims for tax from the revenue over the years and its pretty frightening. But neither time did I use an accountant and both times I ended up with no liability. But I was paying tax honourably (if that's the right word) and I had good records. One demand was due to a clerical error on revenue's behalf.(double counting income from a new job) and the second demand was them flying a kite.(off-shore accounts)
First ring revenue and ask them what the procedure is...explain that your record keeping has been a bit patchy. They will tell you what to expect and you can get cracking on filling in the blanks.

So you need to sit down yourself and estimate your income over the last few years.
Estimate the various costs and figure out what the likely income was.
Does this income match..your comings and goings over the years in your bank account, car,house,property, clothes, holidays?

If so what credits were you entitled to in those years (might need tax accountant for this part) but it will cost less if you have done the donkey work.

So what was your liability....add the interest penality and work out what you can pay...payment plan if necessary. Then approach the revenue.

Good luck.


----------



## WaterSprite (14 Jan 2009)

I've dealt with Fionan Dunne (for one issue only but found him v good and down to earth)

Fionán Dunne, 
Director, 
CFO Services, 
3 Ely Place Upper (Bmt), 
Dublin 2. 
 
T:  ++353   1 661 9631


----------

